# My first attempt at carrots.



## exsheeple (Mar 27, 2011)

Hey everyone.....I dont know how much of a deal I got but I picked up 10 lbs of carrots a couple days ago.....I followed the instructions in the Ball Blue Book and here are the results.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

They look really good, but it sure looks from the pictures that you might not have left enuf head room, but it could just be the pictures.
Man they look yummy tho.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Yall be gettin rite handy with that cannin! Gonna be some fine eatin!


----------



## exsheeple (Mar 27, 2011)

I dunno...they all sealed and I did not smell carrots when I opened the canner....and I left about an inch...hmmmmm
I am finally finished...18 pints of carrots. WHEW
Thanks for the replies....I found a new hobby...lol


----------



## Cahri (Feb 18, 2011)

exsheeple said:


> Hey everyone.....I dont know how much of a deal I got but I picked up 10 lbs of carrots a couple days ago.....I followed the instructions in the Ball Blue Book and here are the results.


They look great to me, I've been gardening and canning for over 30 years. You will be happy when you eat them. Remember too when the SHTF you can also drink the water that is in it, full of vitamins too


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

:dunno: I just learned and always follow the 1 inch rule on pressure canning. Things are supposed to can safer with one inch left at the top. don't know why they say to leave one inch but it is in all my books and on line. The carrots in the picture look like they are almost to the top. 
I wonder if it is because when the foods boil in the jars while being pressure cooked it could come out of the jar between the lid and glass so that you might not get a good seal? 
I am gonna have to do a bit more digging now and check for the reason they do that.
I know in high acid water bath canning it is only 1/2 inch.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Looks great!

I can carrots for stews and such ... congrats!:flower:


----------



## exsheeple (Mar 27, 2011)

Cahri said:


> They look great to me, I've been gardening and canning for over 30 years. You will be happy when you eat them. Remember too when the SHTF you can also drink the water that is in it, full of vitamins too


And I will have awesome eyesight....prolly wont even need night vision!!! LOL
Thanks everyone. I have no idea unless there was a lot of carrot juice in them carrots. LOL
And also, 18 pints, all sealed!


----------



## MrSfstk8d (Jan 20, 2011)

Right, the headspace has to do with getting a good seal from the vacuum action of the cooling air volume. Some materials (foods and liquids) compress differently from others, that's why different items have different head space requirements. Hence the recipe references. What affect acidity has on the sealing factor though? I'm not entirely sure. I don't know if the higher acidity foods off-gas differently during processing, or if it a function of the remaining air reacting with the contents, but there is a science behind it all. I take the Ball recommendations seriously. Fantastic looking run of orange goodness. Enjoy!! Both now and later.


----------



## exsheeple (Mar 27, 2011)

I took the rings off and there is a very close inch of head space....no less than 3/4. The photos make them look like they are all the way to the top.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

Whew! You're okay then!:2thumb: I wonder if it is just how it looks online.. lol
But ya know there is not a lot of information on why you have to have more room in pressure canning as compared to water bath.. I haven't found more than two folks who think the same thing. They mainly just quote the Ball Blue book of canning and say not to overfill. 
They do look so pretty tho.. I can see you popping open a can of carrots and chicken and potatoes and working up a thin gravy and making homestyle pot pie.. Makes my mouth water.


----------

